# RC18B Servo



## heafis59 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have an RC18B Factory Team Kit. I got a Futaba S3103 servo for it. The servo does not work very well. It locks up if I try to steer sitting still. It works OK (still locks up sometimes) when moving. Does anyone have a suggestion on what servo I should try instead? I tryed a HiTec servo, but it doesn't fit in the servo mount. This is my first car, so I am new to the hobby. Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Sounds like either the steering is binding or the servo has a bad gear in it, the 3103 servos work great in the rc18's, so it is probally a problem some where else in the steering, make sure the assembly moves freely without being hooked to the servo, it should move free with no binding, if not you just have to figure out where the binding is happening, problem locations are the draglink that connects the steering arms, a tight ball cup on one of the steering links, or even the servo saver possibly rubbing on the servo case when its bolted in place. Hope that helps you.


----------



## CShearburn (Mar 18, 2005)

Actually what is most likely happening is the plastic C-clip peice on the servo-saver is giving/flexing. One of the most common tricks is to take a dremel and lightly scribe a groove long way around the C, then take an 1/18 scale shock spring, cut a coil off and trim to size, and snap it over the C-hub to keep it from flexing/spreading when you turn. Whwn you do this you'll have to put some shims under the servo mount to get some spacing under the servo-saver. .010" - .020" shims should do the trick.

I've also heard someone makes a metal C-clip to replace the plastic one, but I've not seen one and don't know form who are where to get one.


----------

